# input box



## bspainkf36 (25. August 2003)

hi, 

wollt euch fragen, ob man in inputbox so einstellen kann, dass als standart ein text vorgegeben ist und man diesen nicht entfernen kann ?

ist das möglich ?

kon


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. August 2003)

Was für einen <input>-Typ meinst du denn? Es gibt Optionsfelder (radio), Checkboxen (checkbox), Textfelder (text), Buttons (submit/reset) und vermutlich noch einige andere mehr. Generell sollte es aber mit value="Text" oder title="Text" funktionieren.


----------



## Mark (25. August 2003)

Hi!

Bei der Input-text Vorbelegung durch value="abc":
<input name="vorname" type="text" value="Pinky_M">

Bei Input-Textareas:
<textarea name="mailtext" cols="40" rows="8">
Hier der Text
</textarea>

Mit "readonly" im Tag, kann das Feld NUR gelesen, nicht geändert werden...


----------



## Fabian H (25. August 2003)

Oder:

```
<input type="text" value="Text bla bla" disabled="disabled">
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. August 2003)

```
<input type="text" value="Text bla bla" disabled="disabled">
```
Dabei wird aber afaik bspw. beim IE das Feld grau eingefärbt, was bei readonly="readonly" nicht der Fall ist. (jaja, die XHTML-Konformität... )


----------



## bspainkf36 (27. August 2003)

für die hilfe  habs jetzt anders gelöst


----------



## Kruemelflo (27. August 2003)

*Wie kann ich die Schriftart bestimmen?*

Wie ich das mit dem Textfeld mache habe ich verstanden aber wie mache ich das das dort eine andere Schriftart ist.

<font face="Verdana"><input name="vorname" type="text" size="16" maxlength="30" value= "08.02.2004"></font></b>td>

So funktioniert es jedenfalls nicht. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

tschau kruemel


----------



## Mark (27. August 2003)

Hi!

Eine Möglichkeit:
<input name="vorname" type="text" size="16" maxlength="30" value= "08.02.2004" STYLE="color:#FF0000;font-family:verdana;">


----------



## Kruemelflo (27. August 2003)

*Noch nicht ganz*

Hallo

Also so sieht mein Code aus! Mache ich irgendwas falsch? 

<td width="57%" height="18"><b><font face="Verdana"><input name="vorname" type="text" size="16" maxlength="30" value= "08.02.2004";font-family="verdana"></font></b><p></p></td>


Kruemel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. August 2003)

```
<td width="57%" height="18"><b><font face="Verdana"><input name="vorname" type="text" size="16" maxlength="30" value= "08.02.2004" style="font-family: verdana;" readonly></font></b><p></p></td>
```

denn Code für den Webseite und Calgon für WaMa und Geschirr Liese und es klappt mit der/dem Nachbar(i)n...


----------



## Mark (27. August 2003)

... FONT und B Tag außerhalb des INPUT könnten nun aber eigentlich auch wech...


----------



## Kruemelflo (27. August 2003)

Also ich weiß net was ich falsch mache...

so nun mit allem weg was ihr wolltet aber es geht nicht...

<td width="57%" height="18"><input name="vorname" type="text" size="16" maxlength="30" value= "08.02.2004" style=font-family: "verdana;"<p></p></td>


HILFE!
:sad:


----------



## Kruemelflo (27. August 2003)

*Tja so einfach gehts*

Oh man ich bin auch total dämlich! Irgendwie hat er bei mir die Schriftart net erkannt. Jetzt habe ich ne andere genommen und nun geht es...danke euch...

Kruemel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. August 2003)

Input schließen und die " da wo hingehören lassen!



```
<input name="vorname" type="text" size="16" maxlength="30" value= "08.02.2004" style="font-family: verdana;">
```


----------

